# Bumper scuff repair. DIY attempt



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

So I bought my TT about 8 months ago, and a scuff on the rear bumper has been bugging me ever since.
It was down to the bare black plastic, and there were a few chunks missing. Imagine hitting it with a cheese grater and that's not far off the money.

So had the weekend to detail the old girl, and had gathered the bits I needed:
1) Correct Audi touch up paint with laquer
2) Wet n dry. 1000 grit to 2500
3) Meguiars ultimate compound
4) Finishing polish
5) Bit of faith

So started by washing out the wound well, and then flatting the area around it with 1000 grit wet n dry to get rid of any raised areas, then cleaned it up again









Then laid some colour in the gashes, making sure the paint totally filled the area (didnt get a pic of this, but you get the idea)
Let this dry, then put some wacking great blobs of laquer over the paint, overlapping the affected area, and spilling onto the good paint surface as well. I think this is the important bit.








Left it over night to go nice and hard, and of course, it isn't raised to high after its dried.

Then wet 'n Dried it back with 1000, 1500, and finally 2500. Slow and steady wins this race, with plenty of lube..... :roll: In case you're impatient and the laquer still needs to dry a little, the lube will stop it grabbing at it and messing up your work.

So then you just have to BUFF BUFF BUFF with compound, and a polish and VOILA!!! I was left with the following:









No, its not perfect, but it cost me £22 in all.. so pretty happy.

Please feel free to comment, or ignore.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job looks 100% better


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well done, braver than me and you saved a few bob. Happy days.

Although I did attack my door that had some light scratches. Used fine grade wet 'n dry and then buffed up, surprised myself. Not sure I would be prepared to add paint but at the end of the day if you screw it up there's always a painter ready to take your hard-earned off you to put it right


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Balls of steel. Excellent job. Well done !


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was pretty pleased with it. 
I'd had a few beers as well, so Dutch courage had a part to play


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks good. Is your car olive green ?


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> Looks good. Is your car olive green ?


No mate. Its the pearl green. I've seen it next to the olive green and it's fairly different.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pearl green ? Do you mean desert green pearl ?
This green has been debated on here a few times as there are several names with the same code.
My car is "the same" or similar - we'd need to compare them ;-)

Do you know the paint code ? (It's in the cars folder and somewhere on the car too, I believe in the door jam or engine bay - I don't recall)


----------

